# Big move to America



## nawalcon (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi everyone, I have alot of questions and can't quite seem to get the answers anywhere so hoping this forum will help! I apologise in advance if any questions have been answered before!

So to begin, my husband has been offered an opportunity to start up a us sister/daughter company, the company are applying for visa etc and we are really just waiting for it all to go through. However, I know the company apply for the visa, I.e send off the petition and fill out other forms, but this all seems to be only regarding my husband, he said that the immigration lawyer said that I only apply once petition has been approved and we fill out forms for the embassy? Do we fill out the forms for the embassy or does the company?
I'm so confused and worry I'll be rejected!!! I've never been denied entry before but I still like to worry, I hear that getting into the us is so hard!!!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

nawalcon said:


> Hi everyone, I have alot of questions and can't quite seem to get the answers anywhere so hoping this forum will help! I apologise in advance if any questions have been answered before!
> 
> So to begin, my husband has been offered an opportunity to start up a us sister/daughter company, the company are applying for visa etc and we are really just waiting for it all to go through. However, I know the company apply for the visa, I.e send off the petition and fill out other forms, but this all seems to be only regarding my husband, he said that the immigration lawyer said that I only apply once petition has been approved and we fill out forms for the embassy? Do we fill out the forms for the embassy or does the company?
> I'm so confused and worry I'll be rejected!!! I've never been denied entry before but I still like to worry, I hear that getting into the us is so hard!!!
> ...



When I was transferred to the US, the company lawyer applied for the necessary visa and my husband was automatically included in the petition. 

It is usual for the company to include ALL the family details in the application and not for the 'trailing spouse' or dependents to do their own applications independent of the main applicant. Sure, hubby had to fill out forms etc but it all went back to the lawyer to include with primary application.

Since this is an application for a startup company and not a transfer from one existing company to another, maybe the lawyer means they apply for the visa for start up and once this is approved, they, the lawyers then apply for all other dependents who will be moving.

I would get more clarification from the company.


----------



## nawalcon (Feb 19, 2013)

All that has been included is my name, I intend to work out there, and wondered where I'd fill in my qualifications, I'll need to sit my husband down, but right now he's too engrossed in getting premises, potential employees etc!! I wish I could pick the brains of the lawyer myself!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

nawalcon said:


> All that has been included is my name, I intend to work out there, and wondered where I'd fill in my qualifications, I'll need to sit my husband down, but right now he's too engrossed in getting premises, potential employees etc!! I wish I could pick the brains of the lawyer myself!


What keeps you from contacting human resources and/or the attorney? If your husband receives an L1 your application is tied to his and should get processed at the same time. Your EAD (employment authorization document) can be applied for at the same time. Otherwise you will have to apply for and pay for in the USA and it is a wait of roughly 90 days.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

nawalcon said:


> All that has been included is my name, I intend to work out there, and wondered where I'd fill in my qualifications, I'll need to sit my husband down, but right now he's too engrossed in getting premises, potential employees etc!! I wish I could pick the brains of the lawyer myself!


The visa application will be put through on your hubby's job and qualifications. Your qualifications won't matter. You will get the relevant spouse visa dependent on what your husband's visa is. ie if he gets an L-1A you will get an L-2 which gives you the right to work. 

You need to ascertain what visa he will be getting to see if your dependent visa allows you to work.


----------



## nawalcon (Feb 19, 2013)

He is applying for the l1a visa and the company will be applying for the ead (I think its called, so many number and different letter to remember aaaah!) 
Does anyone roughly know how long the petition takes?
Thanks though!

Okay next question, we are taking our dog with us, she's up to date with all vacs and has pet passport, however upon further investigation we found that some states particularly the one we are moving to has a list of restricted breeds, our girl is a springer spaniel and that breed is on the list, I've sent an email off to the animal and agricultural department of the state a few weeks ago, but haven't heard back, has anyone had any experience with this breed list and taking a dog over?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

nawalcon said:


> He is applying for the l1a visa and the company will be applying for the ead (I think its called, so many number and different letter to remember aaaah!)
> Does anyone roughly know how long the petition takes?
> Thanks though!
> 
> Okay next question, we are taking our dog with us, she's up to date with all vacs and has pet passport, however upon further investigation we found that some states particularly the one we are moving to has a list of restricted breeds, our girl is a springer spaniel and that breed is on the list, I've sent an email off to the animal and agricultural department of the state a few weeks ago, but haven't heard back, has anyone had any experience with this breed list and taking a dog over?


He is not applying for anything! His company is.
The petition will be through when it is. Sorry - but that is the way it is.
If you give vague information you will get vague answers. Whaqt is supposed to be the problem with your dob besides the fact that vacciantions ... have to be 30 days out?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

nawalcon said:


> He is applying for the l1a visa and the company will be applying for the ead (I think its called, so many number and different letter to remember aaaah!)
> Does anyone roughly know how long the petition takes?
> Thanks though!
> 
> Okay next question, we are taking our dog with us, she's up to date with all vacs and has pet passport, however upon further investigation we found that some states particularly the one we are moving to has a list of restricted breeds, our girl is a springer spaniel and that breed is on the list, I've sent an email off to the animal and agricultural department of the state a few weeks ago, but haven't heard back, has anyone had any experience with this breed list and taking a dog over?


Springer spaniel on a restricted breeds list  Which state is this?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

They are applying for a 1La? So that means your husband is already working for this company or the corporate holding for at least 1 year now?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Regarding the dog: I was surprised to find out that the English Springer Spaniel is indeed a banned dog in some states. Does this mean that your entire adventure comes to a stop?

You can call for more information:


> If you need more information contact the Import Animals Program at (301) 851-3300.


 USDA - APHIS - Import and Export


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

Turns out my dog is on the list too... But even Golden Retrievers made the list! Terrible. Now I need to check where I'm moving to and if they follow BSL too.. Ugh.


----------



## nawalcon (Feb 19, 2013)

He has been working for the company for 5years. When I say he I mean the company.
All I really wanted to know, if at all do I ever fill out any forms?! It seems crazy that the whole process for the visa, I do not once fill out anything!! I understand that the company does mostly everything, but do we ourselves fill out the DS 160?

Regarding the breed list its a bit of an eye opener! I couldn't believe some of the dogs on it.
I finally had message from a vet I had contacted out there. He said generally if the dog comes from UK( which she is) and isn't on our dangerous dog list she should be fine. The state law requires them to be chipped which she is. It can also push up insurance policies but he has several springers in his practice. He also said that the list is scaremongering!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

nawalcon said:


> He has been working for the company for 5years. When I say he I mean the company.
> All I really wanted to know, if at all do I ever fill out any forms?! It seems crazy that the whole process for the visa, I do not once fill out anything!! I understand that the company does mostly everything, but do we ourselves fill out the DS 160?




Frequently Asked Questions for the Online DS-160 Nonimmigrant Visa Electronic Application


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

nawalcon said:


> He has been working for the company for 5years. When I say he I mean the company.
> All I really wanted to know, if at all do I ever fill out any forms?! It seems crazy that the whole process for the visa, I do not once fill out anything!! I understand that the company does mostly everything, but do we ourselves fill out the DS 160?
> 
> Regarding the breed list its a bit of an eye opener! I couldn't believe some of the dogs on it.
> I finally had message from a vet I had contacted out there. He said generally if the dog comes from UK( which she is) and isn't on our dangerous dog list she should be fine. The state law requires them to be chipped which she is. It can also push up insurance policies but he has several springers in his practice. He also said that the list is scaremongering!


Where is there? Which state?


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

nawalcon said:


> Regarding the breed list its a bit of an eye opener! I couldn't believe some of the dogs on it.
> I finally had message from a vet I had contacted out there. He said generally if the dog comes from UK( which she is) and isn't on our dangerous dog list she should be fine. The state law requires them to be chipped which she is. It can also push up insurance policies but he has several springers in his practice. He also said that the list is scaremongering!


I did a bit of looking around for who actually goes by the BSL. Couldn't find all that much in the places I needed to look at, most of it was Pitbull bans. Lucky... And coming from Australia too won't be on any dangerous dog lists, and hopefully never will. I have a cattle dog, so much more likely to make a list than your springer I'm sure!


----------



## mrthing2000 (Feb 21, 2013)

I wish you well on your journey! Provided that there is a bonafide work situation, and no criminal issues, I don't think you'll have a problem.

I hope your attorney does a decent job and you get what you pay for. It is overwhelming--that I can completely understand. The law must have been written by lawyers, so they could get paid $$$ just to explain it to us.


----------

